# Boesemani Rainbows/Shrimp?



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

Anybody know if Boesemani Rainbowfish would be alright in a tank with Amano Shrimp?


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

Almost positive that if you put rainbow fish in the amano shrimp, the amano shrimp will go into hiding and probably only come out and graze at night. Amanos are fairly large so probably wont get eaten/killed but they will hide when large fish are nearby. Thats what happened when I kept amanos with my denison barbs


----------



## Ghia (May 1, 2014)

The rainbowfish will certainly kill the shrimp. If they can't swallow them outright, they'll bother them and pick off their legs and simply wait for them to die. I had 4 praecox clear out a tank full of neocaridinas in 2 days. Yes, my shrimp were smaller, but so were the fish. All the larger rainbows are voracious feeders


----------



## PhysicsDude55 (Oct 24, 2011)

lamiskool said:


> Almost positive that if you put rainbow fish in the amano shrimp, the amano shrimp will go into hiding and probably only come out and graze at night. Amanos are fairly large so probably wont get eaten/killed but they will hide when large fish are nearby. Thats what happened when I kept amanos with my denison barbs


When my amanos were juvies I saw this was the case.

Now they're full grown, and they're fearless. They swim all around the tank (usually in morning or evening when lights are dimming) and don't seem to give a damn about the 6" denisons, and vice versa.

However, I think rainbows have larger mouths than denison barbs.


----------



## Blackheart (Jul 5, 2011)

I do know someone who actually kept them however with Dwarf Neon Rainbows and they worked out just fine. Man that's a bummer.

I did keep a couple Amano shrimp with Denison Barbs at one point too, and yeah they were always hiding.


----------



## NJAquaBarren (Sep 16, 2009)

I've had Amanos in with Bosemani for years. No problems. Very occasionally if a shrimp swims by in open water they may pick at it, but I've never seen one eaten.


----------

